# American bully dog



## bb1000 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi there just tried to find out about having a American bully imported from America which became a registered breed this yr 2014 to b told it will more than likely be put to sleep or if it's lucky sent back.so I ask why and she replied coz she googled it and it looks like a pit bull or a amtaff so I asked what's the difference between a British staff and an American staff to which she said I don't know.so I said even if the dog has all its papers to say it is a registered bully and she said yes because it looks like a pit or American staff are they not breaking the law by putting these dogs to sleep or sending them back when they are a registered breed and not on the banned dogs list.feel free to check this breed out yourself they are loving companions they are no different from staffies they just have a bigger bone mass the terrier has been bred out they are not gaming dogs they just have big bones and big hearts.feel free to comment.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

A pedigree stafford with KC papers has been a victim of BSL, once seized the dog has to tick a few boxes...breed is irrelevant, the dog just has to be of "type"

As much as I adore Am bulls, personally I wouldn't be looking to import any that could risk being pts just because of their looks. If you want an Am bull then there are plenty in the UK.

JMHO of course.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> A pedigree stafford with KC papers has been a victim of BSL, once seized the dog has to tick a few boxes...breed is irrelevant, the dog just has to be of "type"
> 
> As much as I adore Am bulls, personally I wouldn't be looking to import any that could risk being pts just because of their looks. If you want an Am bull then there are plenty in the UK.
> 
> JMHO of course.


I think they are talking about American Bullies which are different to American Bulldogs.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Snoringbear said:


> I think they are talking about American Bullies which are different to American Bulldogs.


Ahhh, my post still stands tho


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

From what I've seen many American bullies are such distorted monsters that they may well not be 'type' over here... but why risk it? 

Big staffs, working staffs, Cane Corso, Bully Kutta are all available in this country, can you not pick you knob extention from one of these


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

Muze said:


> From what I've seen many American bullies are such distorted monsters that they may well not be 'type' over here... but why risk it?
> 
> Big staffs, working staffs, Cane Corso, Bully Kutta are all available in this country, can you not pick you knob extention from one of these


pick a corsi as a knob extension at your peril , you wouldn't survive the year


----------



## Dobermutt (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, what the breeder says is probably very true :001_unsure:

I don't know if this applies to _every_ American Bully line, but I heard a lot about this a while back. Although they may now be a registered breed in the USA, there's still the problem of what's in their breeding.

American Bully's are typically bred using a mixture of breeds: Bulldog, Mastiffs & more often that not, American Pit Bull Terrier & or American Staffordshire Terrier are involved in the mix. Because of this, even though the breed is a registered breed in the USA, these dogs would be unlawful to own here in the UK. Remember, Amstaffs & APBTs are both illegal, and this includes mixes or crosses, which, in theory, is what an American Bully is.

I've also heard of people having papers in the UK, stating their dog is, for example, a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, but have still had their dog taken due to looking even slightly similar to a banned breed 

I don't agree with BSL all the same - but unfortunately, we can't change the law 

I personally wouldn't risk it, just for the safety of the dog itself - I wouldn't want to risk a dog being put to sleep or taken back to the breeder, especially after bonding etc.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

American bullies would likely fall under type and the breeders claim they're purebred pitbulls, likely have some mastiff or bulldog or something in there. It's just not worth the risk they are supposedly very sweet dogs why risk them being seized and killed?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If you love Bull Breeds, please think about rescuing one of the many hundreds of unwanted Staffies here in this Country.

We rescued an old Staffy girl six years ago. She has been the light of our lives, completely changed our opinion of Staffies, and she is just the most wonderful dog to have owned.

She loves people, adores children and has never shown one ounce of aggression towards another dog, even when provoked.

She's also an immense character.

Good luck with your search for your dog. x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So the American Bully is neither an APBT or an American Bulldog? I'm confused! Had a quick Google & have to say it is nowhere near as appealing looking as the APBT or the Am Bull, it's all squashed & exaggerated looking :001_unsure:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> So the American Bully is neither an APBT or an American Bulldog? I'm confused! Had a quick Google & have to say it is nowhere near as appealing looking as the APBT or the Am Bull, it's all squashed & exaggerated looking :001_unsure:


They are supposedly purebred pits just really exaggerated but they have said there is mastiff in some of the lines I think. There are some nice ones especially the older lines but most are just deformed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They are supposedly purebred pits just really exaggerated but they have said there is mastiff in some of the lines I think. There are some nice ones especially the older lines but most are just deformed.


Yeah, some look bow legged, shame so many people seem to go for extremes of type


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I usually say, whatever the breed, that they are what you make them, but I've seen so many people recently take on poorly bred Ambulls, CCs, Presas, mastiff mixes etc after having staffs and realise they are in way over their head. 

If you're after a bully for it's look then look at a big blue stafford, if you want a dog for sport/strength, then look at a well bred Ambull IMHO.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's some pic refs as an idea the difference









American Bulldog (Scott type)









American Bulldog (johnson type)









American Bully









American Staffordshire Terrier









American Pitbull Terrier (there's still a debate as to AM Staff and APBT being the same breed although Am staffs were bred from APBT)









Staffordshire Bull Terrier









Bull Terrier









Bull dog









Olde English Bulldog

Hope this gives some idea, the person wants an American Bully which due to their oversize pittie look, they would not be legal in the UK (I mean Staffordshire bull terriers are barely legal-too many are taken away despite being pedigree dogs with papers, simply for looking like pitts)


----------



## missylou (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think it matters what breed you have it's all about measurements whether its type or not! The pocket bullies you could probably own as they should be no taller than 16inch tts and I think for a pitbull type it starts at 17 inch tts?


----------



## Rebecca Harrison (Mar 20, 2019)

Dobermutt said:


> Unfortunately, what the breeder says is probably very true :001_unsure:
> 
> I don't know if this applies to _every_ American Bully line, but I heard a lot about this a while back. Although they may now be a registered breed in the USA, there's still the problem of what's in their breeding.
> 
> ...


American bullys are NOT a band breed in the UK it specifies on all relevent websites that it is a legal breed here in the UK. When they introduced the breed it was made up of american pit bull and American Staffordshire but now they are a genuine breed of there own and are not being classed as pit bulls anymore.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Rebecca Harrison said:


> American bullys are NOT a band breed in the UK it specifies on all relevent websites that it is a legal breed here in the UK. When they introduced the breed it was made up of american pit bull and American Staffordshire but now they are a genuine breed of there own and are not being classed as pit bulls anymore.


This thread is very old, but no one said that bullies are a banned breed, an individual dog of the breed can still be siezed if they measure up to "type"


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Bullies may not be a banned breed, but given that the law is based on "type" and a set of measurements, it is very likely that an American Bully (gag me with a fork) could be deemed of type. Especially given that the 'breed' is so lacking in consistency.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Rebecca Harrison said:


> American bullys are NOT a band breed in the UK it specifies on all relevent websites that it is a legal breed here in the UK. When they introduced the breed it was made up of american pit bull and American Staffordshire but now they are a genuine breed of there own and are not being classed as pit bulls anymore.


Whether that's correct or not, why suffer bringing a poor pup/dog all the way over from the States to risk it being reported by someone as a Pit Bull, being seized and then having a court case to prove otherwise while the animal is kept locked up mean while! Go to any Dog Rescue and you will find similar large breed dogs aplenty waiting for a good home !


----------

